
First impressions on the Raspberry Pi^2 - rcarmo
https://taoofmac.com/space/blog/2015/02/04/2230
======
rcarmo
Feel free to ask me (almost) anything. I'm going to leave it plugged in and
will have SSH access, although I do have to get some sleep for the next few
hours :)

